# How do I keep my wife from telling me I told you so?



## alloy (Jan 3, 2022)

A few years back i bought a shop and oddly enough a house came with it.    Wife happy, me happy, life is good.   The first winter my shop flooded .  Previous owner didn't disclose that this happened.  Ok, dug a hole in the ditch in back of the shop and put a sump pump in.  Good to go. 

Two years later the zoeler pump died. Another flood. So I replaced it with a ridgid 5 year warranty pump. Life is good again.   Well............snow happened last week and it was melting and it so happened we had a big wind storm last night.  Power went out at 9:45.  No biggie, go to bed early and hopefully power wil be on in the morning.  Power was on, good to go right?   Came out to my shop and it's flooded.  Checked the pump and it's fine.  Hmm.......................whats wrong?  Crap, turns out sump pumps need power to run.  

Well last week I was working on the nova bucket seats and had them on the floor on some old carpet attaching some new seat tracks.  Had them on their sides.  Wife later came out to the shop for something and put  the seats upright in case it flooded.  Told me about this and I said  no biggie, won't flood, we have a good sump pump that will keep them dry.   So how do I keep my wife out of the shop to keep from getting the dreaded "I told you so" and and being reminded of it for the next week?


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jan 3, 2022)

"Talk to the hand" sign on the door?


----------



## Just for fun (Jan 3, 2022)

Oh Boy.... Your in for it now!  Been there done that, not the exact situation but still been there and done that.

Tim


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 3, 2022)

You are sooooo screwed


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jan 3, 2022)

I have never needed to deal with  sump pumps in any of the homes we lived in , but if I had to depend on the pump so much, I would look for a fail safe system, unless there's no such thing for sump pumps.


----------



## john.oliver35 (Jan 3, 2022)

Tell her she is right, then go buy a generator that just happens to have a welder attached to it.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jan 3, 2022)

The gravity drain in my basement is pretty well fail safe.

Barring that, some creative landscaping, possible trenching and/or a french drain will help tremendously.  The upper foundation of our barn is below grade (the road was built up after after the barn was built, raising the elevation).  When the barn was re-roofed, a new gutter was installed, cutting down on the water from the roof.    I dug a ditch around the barn foundation to divert runoff from the road  away from the barn.  I actively remove snow from the upper side of the barn to minimize Spring thaw runoff.  Where we used to have several inches of water in the lower barn, it is dry for the most part now.


----------



## silence dogood (Jan 3, 2022)

First, don't argue with wife.  Tear down shop, replace with boat where shop was. And put your tools in that. If it floods again, you could work (play) or go fishing in your boat.  Then you got life good both ways.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jan 3, 2022)

Definitely get out in front of it. Catch her off guard and tell her she was right before she is aware of it. I have found it is the best way to disarm them.


----------



## OldFatMan (Jan 3, 2022)

Generator with the welder attached is a really good idea.   Can see it now. You were right- thank you dear. I bought “us” a welder/generator so you don’t have to think of everything all the time. We really are a great team. 
44 years under the same management here and I still have my scalp cause I never think of these things on my own much. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## matthewsx (Jan 3, 2022)

Definitely thank her (maybe with a nice meal) for thinking about your project, no sense in denying what a smart and wonderful person she is to notice something so small.

Somebody on here recently installed a water powered sump pump for just such an emergency. Wouldn't work if you're on a well with no tank but as long as you can rely on water pressure might not be a bad addition.

John


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 3, 2022)

so if you live where there is town water, get the sump pump that attaches to the water as a backup.
if not, get one of the battery backed up units, and hang a couple of marine batteries on the backup.. they last longer than car batteries.
*edit, and get a flood alarm.*

Buy your wife a nice dinner and wine, and say thanks for saving my seats.
No matter what you do you are going to lose any other way, so just fess up and move on.


----------



## westerner (Jan 3, 2022)

OldFatMan said:


> 44 years under the same management here and I still have my scalp cause I never think of these things on my own much


This is the sort of thing a $120/hr "therapist" would say. Well done. I am gonna shamelessly steal the notion. 
Thank You, Sir


----------



## EricB (Jan 3, 2022)

All the sump pumps in the world will do no good if you don't first get the water moving away from the structure.


----------



## alloy (Jan 3, 2022)

Yeah I know I'm screwed.  But not tonight.  She came home and went into the house, my camera alerted me she was here.  So rushed into the house and headed her off at the pass.  

So (I think) for tonight I'm good.  I vacuumed about 30 gals of water up.  Not sure if I can get it all tomorrow but will try.

I like the idea of  a welder, although I can't weld worth beans.  Wonder if it can be set up as a back up generator?  She might go for that


----------



## Dhal22 (Jan 3, 2022)

I've been a plumber for 36 years and I've never seen a properly installed Zoeller pump fail.   They are tanks.   Your best protection is a redundant ( water powered) pump or battery backup. 









						540 FLEX™ - Zoeller Pump Company | Wastewater Pumps & Systems
					

Water-powered, emergency backup sump pump system



					www.zoellerpumps.com


----------



## EricB (Jan 4, 2022)

Dhal22 said:


> I've been a plumber for 36 years and I've never seen a properly installed Zoeller pump fail.   They are tanks.   Your best protection is a redundant ( water powered) pump or battery backup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zoeller pumps don't fail but the built in float switches sure do. I replaced so many of those in my sump that I finally went with a Level Guard solid state switch.



			Plumbing


----------



## alloy (Jan 4, 2022)

EricB said:


> Zoeller pumps don't fail but the built in float switches sure do. I replaced so many of those in my sump that I finally went with a Level Guard solid state switch.
> 
> 
> 
> Plumbing


I wish I'd had known that before buying a new pump.

I didn't throw away the zoeller so I'll check the switch out.  If I can fix it I'll have a spare pump.  Might even put the 2 of them together, that would double my flow rate.

Of course doesn't do any good if the power goes out again.


----------



## EricB (Jan 4, 2022)

When the first pump (switch) failed I bought a new one and took the old one apart to find out what had failed. I replaced the switch and had a spare pump until the new pump (switch) failed. After four switches I went with a separate float switch. I was on the second of those when I stumbled across a Level Guard. That was 7 years ago.

I have a Basement Watchdog battery backup pump. It uses a deep cycle battery so it will run the pump for three days. I've had to replace the battery about every 6 years. I have a 5500 watt generator just for the pump. I've only had to use it twice for that in 14 years. I also have moisture alarms everywhere I have a water source.

My wife claimed the upstairs so everything important to me is in the basement. The sump pump it the most important appliance in the house!


----------



## JPMacG (Jan 4, 2022)

Yes, I agree, get a battery backup pump.  It is a completely redundant system.  If the main pump fails the battery backup comes on when the water rises a little above the switch actuation level for the main.  You will need to replace the deep cycle battery every 5 years or so and they are around $200.  But worth it.  It has saved my basement from flooding several times.

It is also wise to have a spare sump pump in storage.  If there is flooding in your area you will not find one in the stores.  They will be sold out.


----------



## EricB (Jan 4, 2022)

Also, my main pump and the backup have separate discharge pipes! If you have them tied together and a check valve fails you loose both pumps!


----------



## FOMOGO (Jan 4, 2022)

Duct tape should do it. Mike

Quote: How do I keep my wife from telling me I told you so?​


----------



## Eddyde (Jan 4, 2022)

One of the best investments I made is a whole house, back-up generator with automatic transfer switch. It wasn't cheap and was a lot of work to install but totally worth it.


----------



## alloy (Jan 4, 2022)

I've looked at generators an for the few times we lose power $6k isn't worth it.  And I didn't even know until now  they had battery backup sump pumps.  The cost is reasonable and justifiable. 

Amazon has this one https://www.amazon.com/Wayne-ESP25-...attery+backup+sump+pump&qid=1641331715&sr=8-7

It would do the job for me.


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 4, 2022)

Eddyde said:


> One of the best investments I made is a whole house, back-up generator with automatic transfer switch. It wasn't cheap and was a lot of work to install but totally worth it.


I have a 6300 max, I think 5300 run generac. I have to hook it up. It saved our bacon more than once. I blew the rings trying to take a shower after 2 weeks of cold showers. I just wanted to warm up .. An automatic unit would be nice, but we usually are only out an hour or 2.. The last time was a day..  14 days is the most so far.


----------



## matthewsx (Jan 4, 2022)

I was a Briggs & Stratton backup generator sales and service outlet when I had my business. If you have one I will encourage you to make sure if it runs for more than 8 hours please shut it down and check the oil. I had one burn out, warranty repair but still a pain.

The decision to buy these things was usually driven by the wife, not the husband....

John


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 4, 2022)

matthewsx said:


> I was a Briggs & Stratton backup generator sales and service outlet when I had my business. If you have one I will encourage you to make sure if it runs for more than 8 hours please shut it down and check the oil. I had one burn out, warranty repair but still a pain.
> 
> The decision to buy these things was usually driven by the wife, not the husband....
> 
> John


Mine blew the rings from over loading it. And it was a Tecumseh... Briggs I was told was not offering a year round motor.. On the Tecumseh the air filter housing can be turned to the head for cold weather running to pre-heat the air.

And I decided to purchase it when we moved in. We were out in the middle of no where.. my first nights in the house the windows were screaching like a blade of grass between your thumbs. The wind was blowing clear across .. nothing to slow it down... I knew I would lose power.. Well, I was wrong.. we have survived many big blows...  Not so good during the ice storms..


----------



## matthewsx (Jan 4, 2022)

Tecumseh has been out of business for a long time now, if rings broke from the load it must have been on the way out long before then.

The two generators I kept from my business are Tecumseh units because I know I can get them running with minimal tools and/or parts (I have a 10 pack of carb kits and extra spark plugs). They are however nothing like automatic, more like get me through the zombie apocalypse....

John


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 4, 2022)

matthewsx said:


> Tecumseh has been out of business for a long time now, if rings broke from the load it must have been on the way out long before then.
> 
> The two generators I kept from my business are Tecumseh units because I know I can get them running with minimal tools and/or parts (I have a 10 pack of carb kits and extra spark plugs). They are however nothing like automatic, more like get me through the zombie apocalypse....
> 
> John


No they were not on their way out, but we were running the generator for 2 weeks straight. I changed the oil a number of times.
when I flipped the breaker for the water heater the load was enormous...  Blue smoke , no compression after, and it would no longer handle the load.. I had to back off... The rating for the water heater was 30amp, and the gen was 30amp out, but I had lights, and computer running.

Being out of business may explain why I had a problem locating oversize rings.


----------



## matthewsx (Jan 4, 2022)

There's probably enough NOS Tecumseh parts out there to keep their stuff running until the end of time (if you can find them). I'm gonna say the two weeks straight was likely your problem, these things are meant for temporary use.

If anyone is off grid, or needing a genset that will handle these conditions definitely get a water cooled unit.

John


----------



## JPMacG (Jan 4, 2022)

I have a Wayne like the one you are looking at.  It is about 8 years old and has held up well.  The original Wayne charger was floating the battery at too high a voltage and boiling off electrolyte.  I had to add water every month.  I replaced the Wayne charge circuit with a BatteryMinder to fix the problem.


----------



## Eddyde (Jan 4, 2022)

matthewsx said:


> The decision to buy these things was usually driven by the wife, not the husband....
> 
> John


LOL that's partly true for me, My wife works electronically and can't afford to be down for long, while I was thinking about and researching generators, it probably wouldn't have happened as soon, without her pushing for it. I wanted a Cummins but it would have been a long wait, so we wound up buying a Kohler, so far it's worked well.


----------



## alloy (Jan 4, 2022)

JPMacG said:


> I have a Wayne like the one you are looking at.  It is about 8 years old and has held up well.  The original Wayne charger was floating the battery at too high a voltage and boiling off electrolyte.  I had to add water every month.  I replaced the Wayne charge circuit with a BatteryMinder to fix the problem.


Its good to get a recommendation from someone here on the exact same pump I'm looking at.  I'm going to talk with my wife and see if I buy if she can help me enlarge the sump in the ditch behind my shop to add the extra pump.  After my stroke bending over digging and walking around in the mud isn't easy for me.  I already fell in the ditch the first day I got flooded.


----------



## Dhal22 (Jan 4, 2022)

EricB said:


> Zoeller pumps don't fail but the built in float switches sure do. I replaced so many of those in my sump that I finally went with a Level Guard solid state switch.
> 
> 
> 
> Plumbing




We pulled 2 five hp Zoeller pumps out this fall.   At least 300lbs each.   Float switches may have failed because we found the flout stitches out of the manhole and on the ground and pumps (were), (had been) running full time.  The 200' of wiring had melted and burned out the control panel.   The poor customer is at $60k to date,  temp lift station working fine while we await the control panel.   The pumps were $12k each.


----------



## JPMacG (Jan 5, 2022)

I installed a Zoeller submersible well pump last year.  I hope your comment about them not failing applies to their well pumps too.


----------



## Dhal22 (Jan 5, 2022)

You could do a lot worse I'm guessing.   No question Zoeller is a high quality brand.


----------



## matthewsx (Jan 5, 2022)

So, what did the wife say?


----------



## alloy (Jan 6, 2022)

Busted me.   Got the dreaded  "look".

The look is much worse than a "I told you so"   I figure it will be at least two weeks worth until she grows tired of giving me crap about it.  

I deserve it I guess.  Should have thought of all possibilities before opening my big fat mouth


----------



## matthewsx (Jan 6, 2022)

alloy said:


> Busted me.   Got the dreaded  "look".
> 
> The look is much worse than a "I told you so"   I figure it will be at least two weeks worth until she grows tired of giving me crap about it.
> 
> I deserve it I guess.  Should have thought of all possibilities before opening my big fat mouth


Well, we can always learn

Once you have the car running just make sure to point out how she saved the seats every time you two go for a ride….

John


----------



## alloy (Jan 6, 2022)

Well crap.  I'm flooded again.  Pump is working fine but we had a lot of rain, way more than we have ever had.  Pump is working fine, I think it just got overwhelmed.

I don't want to buy a second pump, I think I'll see if the zoeller pump float switch is bad and hopefully can add it as a second pump.


----------



## EricB (Jan 6, 2022)

I bought a new truck in 1989. One night we went to dinner with some friends and my wife wanted to drive it home with her girlfriend so we swapped cars. On the way home she "accidentally" spilled her leftovers on the seats (shrimp scampy). I traded that truck in 1992 but she gets reminded every time she brings home leftovers!

Eric


----------



## alloy (Jan 6, 2022)

Geez I hope it doesn't last that long  

Well not the float switch.  I plugged the pump in and activated the switch and it popped the breaker, so it's in the motor.

I have standing water everywhere, the drainage ditch in front is full, no place for the water to go.   If I could cross the road with a line I could drain into the lake, but that's 500 feet away.

Here is what the ridgid pump is putting out.


----------



## matthewsx (Jan 6, 2022)

Ya might need one of these....




John


----------



## matthewsx (Jan 6, 2022)

I feel your pain though. This was the server room at work last week.


----------



## alloy (Jan 6, 2022)

Well if I had that dozer I don't know where I'd push the dirt to.  Maybe put my shop on stilts?

Boy water in a server room sounds almost ending level event for your work.  

I'm looking into getting a second pump.  I have to get some discharge hose for it, and I used some from horrible freight last time, but my local store has limited stock and I need two lengths of it.  

But with two pumps that's more water in my driveway.  We have very rocky soild and water doesn't soak into it.  Just puddles on top.  Now my front yard has standing water.


----------



## matthewsx (Jan 6, 2022)

Well, if we were woodworkers I’d say to start on the ark.

Sounds like you’ve got it covered though.

The servers fortunately didn’t go down, but that’s a call I never want to get.

John


----------



## ArmyDoc (Jan 7, 2022)

The most effective way to keep your wife from telling you "I told you so" is to do everything she says, and don't do anything she tells you not to do.  As with most things that work 100% of the time, the cost of this solution is far beyond my ability to pay...


----------

